# The land on the edge oft the time



## mike1024 (Nov 15, 2009)

The land on the edge oft the time

A man with his cat lived it in the big city. There he also worked and it was contented. 
How he went, however, one day from the work home, he heard from bushes in the way shouting the quiet, miserable. 
When he looked what this would be then, he found a quite young kitten, with unkempt fur and quite weakly, bad people had simply put out this. 
The man there lasted the small little tomcat and thus he took it. Because the little one looked very ill, he thought to bring it in the veterinary hospital. 
Thus he held the small little tomcat in his hand and came along on the way in the veterinary hospital.
And he held it in his hands warmly on the way. 
But the way was wide and the tiny cat's baby became weaker and weaker and caught in to groan. And as he had gone half a way it looked at him once again and died in his hands. 
The man was very sad there. 
And he took the dead little tomcat with home, because he wanted to bury it solemnly. Like him home came his cat miaowed despicably and sniffs at the dead little tomcat. 
And the man took sheet iron and built a coffin from it, knocked out him with velvet and put the little tomcat. Then he sealed the coffin, with it no vermin in is able to as him now wanted to be a matter around it of laying to rest, shouted his cat and wanted to go along. 
Thus they went with each other to the river and the cat did not give way on the whole way from his side.
On the river the man dug a deep grave and put Metal-badly. 
Long the man and his cat still sat at this point and man cried bitterly. 
And every day the man and his cat went to the place and they thought of the little tomcat. 
Thus passed the time and the summer gave way to the autumn. 
And the days became shorter and colder and the storms of the autumn came. 
One day there came a big storm and the river brought stones and stone from the mountains and stepped about the shores. And the water washed away the shore and the grave of the little tomcat was torn open and done Metal-badly in the water. 
And the river carried away Metal-badly and the little tomcat. 
However, the coffin floated on and on in the water, from the river in the big river which flows into the sea. 
Many people saw the coffin, but they held him for a piece of driftwood. 
Thus the coffin floated on and on till a foreign land and from there in the sea. 
Here in the sea the coffin floated and there, but never in land. 
Many days passed and the coffin still floated on the sea, because man had well sealed him.
But the salt of the sea gnawed at the metal and soon it would open. 
One day clouds gathered and a bad storm moved over the sea. He was torn Metal-badly to and fro and the storm raved many days. 
And just when the storm decreased, it happened that the coffin was thrown against the rocks of a land and burst. And out crept, as if it had never been dead, the little tomcat. 
Laboriously only it dragged itself on about the rocks, but it seemed that it became stronger and stronger, the further it gone away from the water. 
And when it had depended on top on the cliff, it was strong and healthy like every cat. 
There it looked around where it would be then. And it saw a miraculous land, fully the suns and green meadows. There were other cats, they played on the meadows, and also dogs were there and many other animals. 
And the little tomcat was surprised very much, because nobody did a grief to another. 
How it stood, however, so and looked, there it heard a voice which said friendly: „ You come late. We have already kept a lookout after you. “ It turned round to the voice and there stood a big tomcat with sandy coloured fur which looked at it friendly.
„ Come, I appear our world. “ if he said and ran the hill down. The small little tomcat did not come out of the amazement any more. „ Where am I? “ asked the little tomcat. „ This is the land on the edge of the time where all animals wait for her person. Then they go together about the rainbow bridge. “ „ What this is, the rainbow bridge? “ „ You will see it. “ if said the tomcat „, but I have no one. “ if said the little tomcat. „ However, one you must have, but you would not be here, “ the little tomcat answered To it nothing and they went together to the other animals. 
The land on the edge of the time was a wonderful land. It was never too hot or too cold and if once rain fell, he fell softly. There was enough to eat, and none of the animals suffered hunger or thirst or became ill. The tomcat announced the little one with the other animals and they played together the whole day. After some time the little tomcat with all was known and the tomcat came more and more seldom to show something around him. When he had shown everything to him, he did not come any more, because he had to greet those which came anew.
Thus passed many days, but it never became dull to him. Only every now and then one of the animals became worried. Then it walked to and fro, as if it searches something. Sooner or later his way on the cliff and by the sea led him. Then there it sat quite quietly as if it waits for something. After some time it came again and with him was a person. He greeted the other animals and then went on with his animal and both were never again seen. But the animals said that they had gone together about the rainbow bridge. All that was foreign to the little tomcat and it spent one day like the other in this timeless land. In the human world many years may have passed, but one morning, after many countless happy days, it was packed by a strange restlessness. It did not know what it was and it sniffed here and there, but there nothing was what would have interested it. How it crept just under bushes, it heard a voice which said: „ There you are. Come along, it is important. “ There stood an ancient cat with red-white touched fur. For reason which the little tomcat did not understand it seemed to him in such a way as if it knew the cat already very long. But it said: „ I have never seen you who are you? “ „ Who I am? Oh yes, you cannot know me. But I know you for a long time. Now, I wait for my person who is also your person. “
„ I have no one and I would also not know who should be this. “ The old cat answered to it nothing, but slowly sauntered in the direction of the cliffs. Then she said: „ I am old, very old. My life span lasted after the number of my years after the measure of a cat. And there is a reason, why I have only come here now and we meet. But this history will be told some other time, now the time is not to the story narrative. “ Slowly they climbed the cliff high. And as they looked down, an ancient person on a rock sat there and looked out on the seas. The old cat miaowed loudly and ran on the person to. And she jumped up in him and cuddled up to him and purred. Now the little tomcat recognised the person: It was the man who had brought out it under the bushes when it was so ill. It remembered his face and his hands, but, otherwise, it knew nothing, all recollection was dark. But now, because it saw the man, it knew that this was his person. And the man took it in his hands and stroked it and the old cat licked to him the fur. And together they went up the cliff and in the land on the edge of the time. And they greeted all animals friendly.
Then they further walked through the land, until they came to the woody hill. There stood one at the edge of the forest, that said nothing and nodded to them. They could not see his face, it was hidden like by bright lights. Then he lifted the hand and pointed in a direction in the wood. And the man and both cats knew that this was the way for which they should go. There they came along on in the direction in them the luminous had pointed. How long they had gone, they did not know, but with one sometimes they stood again by the sea. This time only no cliffs, but a fine sandy beach were there. And the sea shone quietly in the sunlight. And in some distance a bridge which went to the sky was to be seen. This bridge was nicer than everything which had been built by human hands and she gleamed in all colours. And the three travellers knew, without it would have said somebody to them that this was the rainbow bridge. And as they shut to the bridge, it seemed to them that they would have waited all the time only to do this step. 
Thus the man, the cat and the little tomcat on the rainbow bridge and about the rainbow bridge went in to the heaven and they were never again seen.


----------



## mike1024 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello
Excused please mine bad in English, but I writes from Germany.
To my history " the land on the edge of the time " his to me some remarks permits.
Since, so sadly it is also, unfortunately, the history is up to the time when the river led high water and the grave of the little tomcat was washed away, true and to myself passed. This was in July, 2008.
I was so ready behind that I had to write this to get over it.
Maybe there is to some people consolation.

Greetings to all

Mike


----------

